#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > زبان های برنامه نویسی | Programming Languages >  > مشکل: یک Batch ساده میخوام که مشخسات رم را نشون بده

## sabz1

یک Batch ساده میخوام که مشخصات رم را نشون بده دستورش این که در command prompt مینویسیم wmic اینتر میکنیم و دوباره میزنیم memorychip و اینتر میکنیم میبینید که چه قشنگ نشون میده ولی من یک پچ نوشتم قاطی نشون میده یعنی در فظای کم نشون میده چکار کنم که تمیز نشون بده چه تغییری در کد باید بدم.فایلم میفرستم.با تشکر

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## babakbm

> یک Batch ساده میخوام که مشخصات رم را نشون بده دستورش این که در command prompt مینویسیم wmic اینتر میکنیم و دوباره میزنیم memorychip و اینتر میکنیم میبینید که چه قشنگ نشون میده ولی من یک پچ نوشتم قاطی نشون میده یعنی در فظای کم نشون میده چکار کنم که تمیز نشون بده چه تغییری در کد باید بدم.فایلم میفرستم.با تشکر




درود از دستور.  wmic memorychip list full 
استفاده کن

----------


## sabz1

اینم که زیر هم شد یکم جالب نیست
من خودم فعلا 
@echo

 title typ con memorychip
wmic
pause
فعلا از این استفاده میکنم که یکم تایپ داره یعنی این memorychip تایپ میکنم داخلش ردیفی و قشنگ میشه راه دیگه سرغ دارید؟

----------

